
Microsoft introduces free CI/CD for OSS projects - flyingswift
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/pricing/details/devops/azure-pipelines/
======
LyalinDotCom
This is a duplicate with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17952262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17952262)

